# Sharm el Sheikh...reality bites... ?



## m4rtini

Dear All

first of all: Nice to meet you and be a part of this group :wave::wave::wave:

(do not judge me because I'm "pole"... and I know what are general opinions about people from my country - sometimes I don't have much good words for them as well :confused2

I've decide to write here, because maybe someone can give me a small advise or will hear about some solution or anything..You'll never know who and when can help you. 

Well, I'm living in Sharm for over months, and till August, I was running my own small business - beauty salon in hotel - but thanks to Egyptian "honest" mediator, my tidy profit became zero and business finished...And I get this info about 2 weeks before real end(When i was starting to rent this place in May, owner "forgot" to tell me that his contract with hotel is valid only till the end of August)I've received the insurance back, but it was not enough to start a new one...and since the beginning of September I'm searching for a work here.

The main cause that I want to mention, is: are there any professional requirement rules in Sharm, or was it just a Ramadan period, or what?
People mostly just want your photo, talking much "blahblahblah", and no reply, no respond after that...not to mention that after interviews also nobody bother to contact you and give you ANY answer. The only fast reaction was for GR for 400 usd - which I'm not interested (I'm not young, I have my flat there, so I need more stable and serious job than that).

I'm searching for job in office: administration, PR, marketing. etc. because that was my work for last 6 years. My job field was logistic and maritime, but anyway it was office work and dealing with contracts, big money, serious people...And I thought that my skills are good enough to try here.

So maybe anyone call tell me: am I too naive or I need more patience? 

I fell in love with Sharm, and it's really hard for me to give up and leave... 
I do not have much friends there yet, because most of the time I was taking care my business all day long everyday, but despite of loneliness, I feel in Sharm very good.
I know and I see that people live there serious life, and it's not a season work or students work&live only  
I'm here only for 4 months and I'm sure that I have to learn much and I don't have much experience as an Expat here (however I was travelling to Egypt before very often - 3, 4 time a year , so my decission about moving was not a crazy risk after one holiday).

Any clues, advices or knocks?

I'm not feeling sorry for myself, "sh..t" happens and you can not trust anyone for sure...My business is gone and I have swallowed my pride and accepted that. 
But before I will give up totally and go back to PL, I'm trying to do my best by contacting with much people, finding a new contacts, anything...Insha'Allah like they say...

You think that it makes any sense? :confused2:

Thanks for reading 
Regards

ps - sorry for any typo that I've missed... :ranger:


----------



## stahlblu

OKay I hope that I can help you but I will tell you OUR field which is administration doesnt pay alot unless you are in a mutlinational company or Oil company.... If you are looking in Sharm I cant help you but we dont make anything compared to other positions if you have a degree it would be best to search for a job that requires a degree which i cant gaurantee will be in sharm.

As far as your business unfortunately the only thing that would get you more money back is if there was a contract that showed that he signed for you to stay till such and such time. Ummmm I understand your situation and am afraid to say that 400 usd isnt horribly bad especially for your position.... I have a degree and applied to many companies and was told maximum i would make is 1800 as an Administrator in egyptian companies. My suggestion is check the Hilton in Sharm I was offered a job there for 6000usd a month as a front desk manager... I hope that helps


----------



## m4rtini

Dear stahlblu - thanks for reply 

Actually I don't have much information about salary in administration/office jobs in Sharm...

I can tell about staff in BS or HC in hotel, or FOM in hotel - but all that is for Egyptian people that I have hired before...So even when I'm applying to some offers, I don't know what I should expect  But after I read your post it makes more depressed...If salary is like that, and for example renting a flat is about 2000LE, how can you live like this there? 

Also problem with searching work in chain hotels like HILTON or other, is that they have a HR department in their head office - not much you can find in local places...

I've already send my CV and Cover Letter to most of hotels that I could get any direct emails, but hard to get through the big chain to the right person.
I'm thinking about tour leader position as well, but also not easy to manage that there, most of travel agencies are recruiting in other countries - not there.

And yes, my situation is quite pathetic, but I still have a hope that something good can come...And I also hope that it not makes me a naive person.

That is why I have posted my message, to get any information from sharmers that are already there for a longer time than me...to know the reality about getting a job, which is not a season work.

Thanks again for your post.


----------



## stahlblu

m4rtini said:


> Dear stahlblu - thanks for reply
> 
> Actually I don't have much information about salary in administration/office jobs in Sharm...
> 
> I can tell about staff in BS or HC in hotel, or FOM in hotel - but all that is for Egyptian people that I have hired before...So even when I'm applying to some offers, I don't know what I should expect  But after I read your post it makes more depressed...If salary is like that, and for example renting a flat is about 2000LE, how can you live like this there?
> 
> Also problem with searching work in chain hotels like HILTON or other, is that they have a HR department in their head office - not much you can find in local places...
> 
> I've already send my CV and Cover Letter to most of hotels that I could get any direct emails, but hard to get through the big chain to the right person.
> I'm thinking about tour leader position as well, but also not easy to manage that there, most of travel agencies are recruiting in other countries - not there.
> 
> And yes, my situation is quite pathetic, but I still have a hope that something good can come...And I also hope that it not makes me a naive person.
> 
> That is why I have posted my message, to get any information from sharmers that are already there for a longer time than me...to know the reality about getting a job, which is not a season work.
> 
> Thanks again for your post.



No problem, I really am sorry it is horrible here without a degree in a multinational company. I would go to google and do a search of hilton international and then apply online. ummmm well in Sharm it is quite expensive you could think of coming to cairo for a bit till you get your supplies replenished and then go back... but the rent here is minimum for a one bedroom about 1500 in rehab. ummm I am so sorry that is hard for you. but just keep good thoughts and hopefully it will work out. and keep applying go into Hilton Hotel and tell them that someone from the United States Hilton advised you to check for a position there? I used to work for them maybe that will help.

let me know


----------



## m4rtini

well degree in foreign trade and logistics obviously does not work in sharm :]

anyway I'm keeping on searching as well in all hr companies or local job sites...

I'm not sure how this recommendation from "somebody from USA" can work for hotel management in Hilton  but always I can try somehow...Which Hilton you mean exactly? However, on on their career site I am already registered.

I really hope that I'm not wasting my time here for searching, and besides now I'm on a short holiday in my home in PL, because sitting there without money also don't make much sense.

Once again thanks for support 

If anyone else have some ideas or maybe heard about some open vacancies - I would appreciated to share that info with me here 
Any advise and help is important and precious! 

Insha'Allah I will get a good job. 

"you can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes - you'll get what you need" right? :]


----------



## chriscomerford1

*Long term let*

Hi there 

i`m new to the forum and just wanted to ask if anyone knows any email addresses or websites where i can look at long term lets in the sharm area? İ am lookıng at comıng out Nov\Dec 2009 and staying until mid April 2010. İ only really need a one bedroom place but would consider other accomodation too if the price was rıght also needs to be furnıshed. Also i need somewhere which has local facılıtıes.

İf you know of anything that might suit or of anyone else who might know of somewhere please let me know!

Many Thanks 

Chris


----------



## m4rtini

chriscomerford1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> i`m new to the forum and just wanted to ask if anyone knows any email addresses or websites where i can look at long term lets in the sharm area? İ am lookıng at comıng out Nov\Dec 2009 and staying until mid April 2010. İ only really need a one bedroom place but would consider other accomodation too if the price was rıght also needs to be furnıshed. Also i need somewhere which has local facılıtıes.
> 
> İf you know of anything that might suit or of anyone else who might know of somewhere please let me know!
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Chris



Hey Chris,

try to check there for a start : 
sharmwomen(dot)com - Real Estate section. 

You can also put your post that you are looking for a flat and your conditions - people do reply, believe me 

If you need any advice about prices or location - let me know.

:focus:


----------



## Sam

m4rtini said:


> Dear All
> 
> first of all: Nice to meet you and be a part of this group :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> (do not judge me because I'm "pole"... and I know what are general opinions about people from my country - sometimes I don't have much good words for them as well :confused2
> 
> I've decide to write here, because maybe someone can give me a small advise or will hear about some solution or anything..You'll never know who and when can help you.
> 
> Well, I'm living in Sharm for over months, and till August, I was running my own small business - beauty salon in hotel - but thanks to Egyptian "honest" mediator, my tidy profit became zero and business finished...And I get this info about 2 weeks before real end(When i was starting to rent this place in May, owner "forgot" to tell me that his contract with hotel is valid only till the end of August)I've received the insurance back, but it was not enough to start a new one...and since the beginning of September I'm searching for a work here.
> 
> The main cause that I want to mention, is: are there any professional requirement rules in Sharm, or was it just a Ramadan period, or what?
> People mostly just want your photo, talking much "blahblahblah", and no reply, no respond after that...not to mention that after interviews also nobody bother to contact you and give you ANY answer. The only fast reaction was for GR for 400 usd - which I'm not interested (I'm not young, I have my flat there, so I need more stable and serious job than that).
> 
> I'm searching for job in office: administration, PR, marketing. etc. because that was my work for last 6 years. My job field was logistic and maritime, but anyway it was office work and dealing with contracts, big money, serious people...And I thought that my skills are good enough to try here.
> 
> So maybe anyone call tell me: am I too naive or I need more patience?
> 
> I fell in love with Sharm, and it's really hard for me to give up and leave...
> I do not have much friends there yet, because most of the time I was taking care my business all day long everyday, but despite of loneliness, I feel in Sharm very good.
> I know and I see that people live there serious life, and it's not a season work or students work&live only
> I'm here only for 4 months and I'm sure that I have to learn much and I don't have much experience as an Expat here (however I was travelling to Egypt before very often - 3, 4 time a year , so my decission about moving was not a crazy risk after one holiday).
> 
> Any clues, advices or knocks?
> 
> I'm not feeling sorry for myself, "sh..t" happens and you can not trust anyone for sure...My business is gone and I have swallowed my pride and accepted that.
> But before I will give up totally and go back to PL, I'm trying to do my best by contacting with much people, finding a new contacts, anything...Insha'Allah like they say...
> 
> You think that it makes any sense? :confused2:
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Regards
> 
> ps - sorry for any typo that I've missed... :ranger:


Hi,

What a situation you are in!!! We are looking for a new agent with our company - <snip> Try not to get too down, I was without work for 2 months when I first moved here 3 years ago, and that was when business was booming. Many people are finding themselves without work these days. If you had your own business before, I don't see any reason you shouldn't continue it out of the hotel if it was working well. Work from home, freelance, advertise your services on SW or in a few local magazines and I'm sure you'll start generating business, maybe you have some loyal customers from before that will come back and spread your good word?

Sharm is a hard city to live in, we all work long hours and good friends are few and far between. Just keep yourself focused on what you really want and I'm sure you'll reach your goal.

Sam


----------



## m4rtini

ERG Experts said:


> If you had your own business before, I don't see any reason you shouldn't continue it out of the hotel if it was working well.


Well it was not that easy, because only money that I have left was insurance and income from last month, which was not enough to start a new one there - make an offer...but I;m hoping that I will chave chance like this one day again...Form now it's impossible.




ERG Experts said:


> Work from home, freelance, advertise your services on SW or in a few local magazines and I'm sure you'll start generating business, maybe you have some loyal customers from before that will come back and spread your good word?


That would be a great idea and good option as well, but I was not working with my hands, I was hiring staff to work 



ERG Experts said:


> Sharm is a hard city to live in, we all work long hours and good friends are few and far between. Just keep yourself focused on what you really want and I'm sure you'll reach your goal.


Thank you for supporting words  I know that Living in Sharm is not a long term holiday, as some people may think...But I'm not giving up, and I have lot's of deals on mind, but all of them can not start without investing money, so now, in my situation, I need to work to earn money for living and saving.
But already I'm sure I want to stay here and I'm trying to do my best to change my situation.

Thanks again for good word Sam.


----------



## Sam

Hi Marta,

I've sent you an email about the job application so please check and let me know if you don't receive it.


Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## m4rtini

ERG Experts said:


> Hope to hear from you soon


 done!



So no more Expats in sharm here to share their minds about (serious-non season) life &work there? 

:ranger:


----------

